# Southshore mall Briantree actv. shooter



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

South Shore Plaza in Braintree on lockdown after reports of shots fired

Suspects(s)? fled on foot Braintree and MSP are locking down area.
MSP operations on SOPS-1


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

2 suspects in custody. 1 victim with minor injuries


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Doesn't sound like the bad guys were very good shots if only one woman has minor injuries, unless of course she was the only one they were shooting at.


----------

